# Dorsch blinkern in Katharinenhof



## kanud (1. Februar 2008)

hallo,
hab mal ne kleine frage an euch will morgen mit nem kumpel nach katha., auf mefo, und wollten abends noch auf dorsch probieren,was würdet ihr uns  empfehlen ;+? lieber rechts bei den steinen bleiben , oder lieber auf die sandflachen links wechseln, köderfarbe?

mfg kanud:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dorsch blinkern in Katharinenhof*

Hallo,

also ich habe früher immer an folgendem Platz in Katharinenhof hervorragend gefangen: Wenn du vom Weg die Steilküste runtergehst, gibt es nach einigen hundert Metern links runter ein Steinriff. Auf dem bin ich soweit wie´s geht rausgewatet. Dann links nach etwa 11.00 Uhr geworfen auf ca 60 Metern entfenrnung ist (war?) ein tiefes Loch, aus dem wir teilweise Dorsche bis zum abwinken gekurbelt haben. 

Ich war allerdings zuletzt vor etwa 8 Jahren da, inzwischen kann sich viel verändert haben.|kopfkrat

Bester Fang war mal zu zweit geschätzte 100 Dorsche! Nahezu jeder Wurf war ein Treffer. Von denen haben wir natürlich nicht alle entnommen....|rolleyes
Ob so etwas heute noch möglich ist, wer weiß....

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dorsch blinkern in Katharinenhof*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich war allerdings zuletzt vor etwa 8 Jahren da, inzwischen kann sich viel verändert haben.|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


 

Genau!!!! Und seit dem ist das Loch zwar noch da, aber kein Fisch mehr.:g

Ich habe auch schon links runter gut gefangen, ohne Loch :vik:

Das alles dürfte jetzt aber keine Rolle mehr spielen, denn wenn du das liest, bist du schon an meinem Lieblingsstrand gewesen#h


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dorsch blinkern in Katharinenhof*

Moin!
Und rechts runter hab ich auch schon Fische gefangen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dorsch blinkern in Katharinenhof*

Genau! #6

Allerdings denke ich, daß zur Zeit mit Dorsch beim Spinnfischen vom Strand, nicht wirklich viel zu erwarten sein dürfte. Auch am Abend nicht. Eher sind die Mefos unterwegs. Köder rot/schwarz. #6


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dorsch blinkern in Katharinenhof*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin!
> Und rechts runter hab ich auch schon Fische gefangen.


 
Rechts ist ja nicht weit weg von Links. :vik:


----------



## loki73 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dorsch blinkern in Katharinenhof*

moin

da bin ich mal gespannt was kanud zu berichten hat. ich bin warscheinlich nächstes we auf  fehmarn und wollte ebenfalls auf dorsch und mefo blinkern.

ich bin nur noch am überlegen ob ich das belly mitnehmen sollte oder nicht.


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dorsch blinkern in Katharinenhof*

hallo ich würde dir vorschlagen katherinenhof sobald das riff anfängt abzufischen zuzeit geht da echt was mefo und dorsch am besten 20 ramm snap in rot schwarz dorsch killer für mefo etwas heller weiß z.B ich wünsche dir viel spass vielleicht sieht man sich ja am weekend 
lg andre


----------



## kanud (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dorsch blinkern in Katharinenhof*

also, warn heut da bis um 18,45 uhr, und haben nichts gefangen, einer war mitm belly draußen, und hatte einen ca. 55-60er dorsch auf hansen fight in schwarz kupfer.


----------



## Brassenwürger (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dorsch blinkern in Katharinenhof*



kanud schrieb:


> also, warn heut da bis um 18,45 uhr, und haben nichts gefangen, einer war mitm belly draußen, und hatte einen ca. 55-60er dorsch auf hansen fight in schwarz kupfer.


 
Vielleicht hättet ihr noch etwas bleiben sollen. Oft kommen die Dorsche erst recht spät in Wurfweite. Die Wassertemperaturen sind eigentlich nicht verkehrt. Aber vielleicht stehen die Gefleckten doch noch mehr im Tiefen...|kopfkrat


----------



## loki73 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dorsch blinkern in Katharinenhof*

nabend kanud

schade das der tag nicht so erfolgreich war.
waren denn noch einige mit der spinnrute unterwegs ?

ich habe mir überlegt von katharienhof richtung stabersdorf mich vorzuarbeiten wenn der wind es zulässt mit dem belly oder halt zu fuss.
mein lieblingsköder ist der snap in schwarz/rot bei 25-30gr. allerdings hat die farbe schon stark gelitten, sonst nehm ich auch gerne hansen flash in hellblau und grün.

mal sehen was es bringt.


----------



## kanud (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dorsch blinkern in Katharinenhof*

ja da waren noch ca. 5 andere mit der spinnrute unterwegs , die hatten soweit ich weis auch nix...is vielleicht auch das tiefdruckgebiet dran schuld, aber wer weiß.... wir haben heut probiert snaps in 20g, farbe: silber, silber grün, kupfer rot, neongrün schwarz, fiske in rot schwarz und spöket in perlmut grün , mit und ohne fliege, da lief nix


----------



## loki73 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dorsch blinkern in Katharinenhof*

danke für die infos


----------



## catch&deepfreeze (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dorsch blinkern in Katharinenhof*



kanud schrieb:


> ...is vielleicht auch das tiefdruckgebiet dran schuld, aber wer weiß.... wir haben heut probiert snaps in 20g, farbe: silber, silber grün, kupfer rot, neongrün schwarz, fiske in rot schwarz und spöket in perlmut grün , mit und ohne fliege, da lief nix


Versuch es einfach mal auf auf Meerforelle.
Zur Zeit mit Streamer oder kleineren Blinkern.Alle Fische die wir heute hatten spuckten kleine Sandaale von ca.4cm länge und etwa Streichholzstärke aus.


----------



## kanud (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dorsch blinkern in Katharinenhof*

ja waren wir ja, und anschließend auf dorsch...
wo warste denn und womit gefangen?


----------



## grobro (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dorsch blinkern in Katharinenhof*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Vielleicht hättet ihr noch etwas bleiben sollen. Oft kommen die Dorsche erst recht spät in Wurfweite. Die Wassertemperaturen sind eigentlich nicht verkehrt. Aber vielleicht stehen die Gefleckten doch noch mehr im Tiefen...|kopfkrat


 

ich war heute auch da und habe geschätze 101 Dorsche gefangen *g*

...der Traum war so geil sag ich euch.|uhoh:


----------

